
Learning Bluetooth Hackery with BLE CTF - okket
http://www.hackgnar.com/2018/06/learning-bluetooth-hackery-with-ble-ctf.html
======
agumonkey
[https://archive.fo/02dUk](https://archive.fo/02dUk) just in case

------
baby
That looks awesome! Reminds me of the Riscure challenges that requires you to
flash a chip every time or the chip whisperer that teaches you power analysis
attacks via an all-in-one chip

